# Lost orange drybox in Westwater



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey all you Buzzards. I lost a orange plastic captains drybox in skull. Everyone saw it doing laps all day Sunday and Monday but no one could get to it. Some stuff I really need if some brave soul can get in there to get it before it flushes I'd be really grateful. Also offering a reward to make it worth your while. Jeff 970-379-7018


----------



## melissawd (Apr 20, 2005)

hey there brave soul, grab that wooden kayak paddle of Addison's whie you are in there!


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*The room!*

I was in there last fri, threw an orange water cooler up on the rocks, and got stuck in debris field for 15 mins!!
Will be back on 8/13 if anything still in there will pull out.
Surfing was awesome on the Staircase!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

We got it! Now you got it back!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Once again river karma works. Thanks Fred and Paul. Sounds like you guys went beyond the call of duty to retrieve it. I spent about 30 sec in the bottom of that whirlpool so know it took skills and balls. Love the pics you left on my camera. Let's hit the river sometime. BTW, to the post above, these guys said they didn't see the wooden paddle


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

It was really Woodchuck that got your box out of the room! paul went to help...pretty wild paddling in all of the wood and flotsom!Glad it worked!


----------

